# That Time Isiah Thomas Nearly Joined the Knick - As a Player



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> This is the latest in a series of examinations into different games, events and decisions that impacted Knicks history in some way, shape or form. Stories that are not as famous as, say, “The Dunk” or Willis Reed playing Game 7, but still have a place in Knicks history, especially for die-hard fans. Here is an archive of all the stories featured so far.
> 
> A fear every Knick fan has is that someday the Knicks owner might try to bring former Knick President Isiah Thomas back to the organization in some capacity, as James Dolan clearly still appreciates the insights of Thomas (he is very publicly still a fan of Thomas). However, what’s interesting is that the Knicks nearly acquired Thomas years earlier…as a player!
> 
> ...


http://knickerblogger.net/unsung-kn...-thomas-nearly-joined-the-knicks-as-a-player/


----------

